# To pull a driveshaft



## 0bviouslySublime (Sep 2, 2006)

I have to tow a 5000 quattro home soon, but I only have access to a 2 wheel dolly. What tools should I bring to disconnect the rear driveshaft?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: To pull a driveshaft (0bviouslySublime)*

Center driveshaft 6mm allen socket and a 12 12mm socket for when/if any of the allens strip out just hammer it on the bolt head. There is also two 13mm bolts that hold the center support bearing up bring some pb blaster as they are usually rusted .A 10mm socket for the heat shield nuts. You might have to pull the exhaust to get to the driveshaft. Good luck


----------

